# Rimadyl & Prednisone ?? Help Please



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Our Chloe was injured this week, tonight I mistakenly gave her 1/4 tab rimadyl along with 1/4 prednisone! Im not sure what to do, has anyone done this? Is there anything I snould do? Thank you, just freaking out while getting Easter together.
Thanks for the help
Dmarie
ps. Chole is 6 yrsl


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Is she acting ok? I know it is scary. Is there an emergency vet on call? I have medicated my first dog Teddy with Prednisone and he was on a lot...and I mean a lot of meds..heart meds, liver meds, pain meds...he did fine. I think your dog should be fine. Rimadyl is an anti inflammatory like Motrin or Advil ....keep an eye out and call the emergency vet and run it by them if you can..I know that is not always possible. Good luck..thinking of you and Chloe. Keep us posted.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I would call the ER or poison control 800 #. I think it's in a sticky thread here. I'll look for you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Unless you literally just gave it within the last 5 minutes, there's not much to do other than watch and wait. You may see vomiting and/or diarrhea in the next day or so. If that occurs contact your get and let them know what happened. It is not "toxic" to give together, just very hard on the GI tract.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh good news Jackie..


Praying all is well with your baby.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I would call an ER vet for some advice. Most places are willing to give help ASAP. Hope all goes well.


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

She is not acting different. When I realized what I did I started to check on line & worry after reading about it. I think i will give her something for her stomach though, just to be safe, thank you guys, I have not been here for a long time, 2 years. Just like always, the smartest, most informative Maltese site online. Thank you!


----------

